# Hey all, My "modified" project A6, Check it out.



## evomaster3000 (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi there, saw the pic of the "Project A6" looks lush! and glad to see someone else modding an A6
So i thought i'd put up a few pics of what i've done to mine, here in the UK no-one touches A6's and i didn't intend to but one thing led to another n now it's an ongoing project with a mix of European and a lil bit of Japanese styling.
Anywho lemme know what ya think as she stands at the mo.


----------



## Silver4dr (Oct 3, 2001)

hmm, i'm not a fan of the front bumper, the rear bumper, the side skirts, the spoiler, the shark fin, or the mismatched plates, but other wise its nice. 
welcome to the vortex! lol


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

^ this guy doesn't have an A6 yet so don't listen to him. I don't like talking for people but most people on this website are pretty die hard about european styling and tuning. i'm not a big fan of the rear bumper grill and the front hood grill. Other than that the car looks great...


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

wow.......... I think w/ a different darker color, but who cares what I think it's your car. If they don't like it run them down then back up for good measures


----------



## 2001a62.7t (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Hey all, My "modified" project A6, Check it out. (evomaster3000)*

i'm not a huge fan of those wings but you seem to have pulled it off. nice job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Project13 (Dec 27, 2006)

I think you have a really nice ride!!
I would only change one thing, thats the wing, but only beacuse it dosen't go with my personal styling taate, but you like it, then it looks AWSOME!
Love it keep up the good work!!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Project13)*

Love the car, hate the spoiler on the trunk! Other than that, I like it. Cool color too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Is that a factory color?


----------



## The Brad Inc. (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

congrats on making your audi look like an SRT-4...


----------



## evomaster3000 (Jan 26, 2007)

Yes, it is a factory colour, as yet can't afford the blue pearl/crushed glass re-laquer over the green yet, as i haven't finished the bodystyling, so only want that done last.
Yes most do find the rear wing controversial, but hey it makes my ride unique! And itwas my idea and fabrication to make it fit, so is quite personal to me and one of my first initial ideas for the car (needs the kit too or it wud look stupid!) but yeah, i thik it's going to stay.
And not got a clue what a SRT-4 is? hope it's a compliment lol
Thanks for the feedback guys, will be showing her off this year pretty much as she is at a few shows here in the UK, next year tho is when i hope to have it all done and finished with hopefully a few magazine features too.


----------



## volksmk4 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: (evomaster3000)*

its not a compliment if someone says ur audi looks like an srt4 lol





_Modified by volksmk4 at 12:14 PM 2-3-2007_


----------



## evomaster3000 (Jan 26, 2007)

Cheers volksmk4 for the info,
Who the hell designed that! looks like it could only be american! They don't sell that here in the UK (Thank god!)
how the hell is my car supposed to resemble that? the only thing i can think of is the spoiler? but mines nothing like that, mine's an itailian desgined spoiler.
And WTF is up with the suspension and wedge like styling of it? looks like a crysler neon mixed with a subaru impretza?


----------



## volksmk4 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: (evomaster3000)*

yea its pretty ugly, and yes most people would say that ur large spoiler is what makes them see any resemblance. and it looks like a mix between a chrysler and a subaru bc its a dodge which is made by chrysler and is made to compete with the subaru sti


----------



## Littlebluebug (Feb 10, 2002)

Hey man. I like the car!. The wing is the only thing I would change. I am a sucker for slammed cars with kits and no wing. Anywho.....Props to you!


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (Littlebluebug)*

I'm a fan of "different", and you've pulled off a nice overall theme...except for the wing.
Here in the U.S., German car owners make fun of Japanese cars that their owners have installed huge overgrown wings such as yours.
The A6 is a _Luxury_Sedan, and adding that wing to it, is degrading.

A smaller low profile wing or spoiler would finish it off nicely, in my opinion.
But, it IS your car...so enjoy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RideVR6 (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (5speed6)*

Nice car man, love the color. Like others said, I just think the wing is over the top. Without that I think your car would be perfect. But hey, I am not going to complain, at least someone is modding an A6!!


----------



## evomaster3000 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_I'm a fan of "different", and you've pulled off a nice overall theme...except for the wing.
Here in the U.S., German car owners make fun of Japanese cars that their owners have installed huge overgrown wings such as yours.
The A6 is a _Luxury_Sedan, and adding that wing to it, is degrading.

Ahh now i understand the "american way f thinking in terms of european cars n Japanese cars! I see where you are all coming from and here in the uk most audi owners are not modders and don't like my spoiler either, but now i understand why.
Cheers for all the comments, there's still more to be done.


----------

